# Help selling a Mexican Condo from either Canada or the US?



## Elena555 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

Here's my situation and I appreciate any help and advice that fellow members have to offer. 
My Mother died in December 2016 and left a 2-story Penthouse Condo in Acapulco to my Brother and I. We want to sell it but, he lives in Toronto, Canada and I live in Los Angeles, California. We need to sell it ASAP but, neither one of us is able to fly down to Acapulco to deal with the Notary Public, Real Estate agents, etc. Is there a Mexican estate agency or a similar company who would be able to sell it on our behalf?

Thank you. Elena


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you value your inheritance, at least one of you should go down to take possession and meet with a notario to arrange for a power of attorney, plus a realtor to manage the property and to show it. Strange things can happen with unattended property.
There may also be significant tax consequences if you, the heirs, do not occupy the property as your primary residence (at least on paper) and get residence visas for Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Good advice RV. Our own heirs might get stuck with that scenario, and we've talked to them, referred them to a notario and an attorney. If we were selflessly guarding their interests, we know that disposing of real property and becoming renters would be the route to go.
On the other hand, a car accident on any day could make the issue immediate for them. There's no surefire solution, since we're not ready to be renters after being nesters forever. 

Good rationalization: Anything heirs get is a bonus they didn't earn. So do what's best for number one!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A lot of us must face that issue. I thought about donating my house to a project down the street that runs programs for homeless children. But then one of my kids expressed interest in keeping it and using it occasionally. So I figure it is their problem. Neither of them speaks Spanish, but my daughter picks up languages pretty easily (currently English, German, Russian, a little Turkish and a little Italian). I have friends that know my daughter and they could connect her with a notario publico and help her with selling if she decided she didn't want to keep it.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

NOTHING .... sells quickly in Mexico and surly not real-estate .. Now if your looking at all but giving it away thats a whole other matter.. Look around..... talk around ..... Its not unusual at all for property to take 1 to 3 years to sell in Mexico. 
Interesting 2 story Condo I assume Some Where around $500K but both kids are too busy to be involved, more than accepting the final check? Well wait till you see all thats involved with this transaction ..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Probably complicated by the bank trust


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Actually a standing Bank Trust/ Fideicomiso will make the sale MUCH easier... and less costly... to the purchaser ... Why did you think the opposite was true?


sparks said:


> Probably complicated by the bank trust


----------

